# Klipsch RW12D modifications? port noise help



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Is there anyone out there that has put poly fill, acousta stuf or any other damping material in there Klipsch sub enclosure? I looked through Klipsch forums but did not see anything. The reason I am asking is I was wondering if it would help the port noise at all that occurs between 15 and 20 hertz. Yes I know they are not supposed to go that low but I am running 4 and was messing around on you tube and found some test tones. At 15 hertz they actually start pressurizing the whole basement and at 20 well I will just say my wife and dogs were getting nervous upstairs hahaha. At 25 and above they are right at home. Was not sure if I filled the cabinets if it would help the low end and eliminate the noise. While watching movies this has never been an issue but that is just because I have never noticed it.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The RW12D was not designed to handle the air flow of sine waves so it's no surprise you are hearing port noise. You can add a couple of pounds of polyfill if you want but care must be taken that is doesn't touch the amp, LCD control, or the port intake. 

The effect of polyfill will lower the tuning frequency and port output.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Mike P. said:


> The RW12D was not designed to handle the air flow of sine waves so it's no surprise you are hearing port noise. You can add a couple of pounds of polyfill if you want but care must be taken that is doesn't touch the amp, LCD control, or the port intake.
> 
> The effect of polyfill will lower the tuning frequency and port output.


Thanks for the info I never even considered the electronics. Maybe some things are best left alone.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Play a couple of movies and see if port noise is really an issue.


----------

